# People are Getting Dumber



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I know we already knew that, but another study says that it is a fact.



> Writing in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences the researchers estimate that it corresponds to a drop in IQ of about 0.04 points per decade. If all the genes that contribute to education were included, they add, that figure might rise to 0.3 points per decade. Nevertheless, Stefansson believes that if the trend continued for centuries, the impact could be serious.


Skills loss occurs and the birthrate goes down as well....

https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jan/16/natural-selection-making-education-genes-rarer-says-icelandic-study


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I know I am.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I know I am.


You gotta stop watching CNN....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> You gotta stop watching CNN....


LOL. The article needs an update. The country's IQ rose when Odumbo flew away on Executive One, and The Trumpster pointed to CNN and declared "You are fake news!"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not sure I understand. Can you say that again, only slower. :Confuse:


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

I think it may have to do with stupid people reproducing more frequently. They don't think about the financial consequences, which will then affect all aspects of ones life, of having multiple kids you can't afford. Then those kids, of course, grow up to be stupid and do the same thing once they reach sexual maturity.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Can't they just be nurtured?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Leonard said:


> I think it may have to do with stupid people reproducing more frequently. They don't think about the financial consequences, which will then affect all aspects of ones life, of having multiple kids you can't afford. Then those kids, of course, grow up to be stupid and do the same thing once they reach sexual maturity.


Good reason to stop the public funding of mankinds demise. A Darwinian view would be to stop saving people from themselves and allow them to experience the results of poor planing. That would allow the individuals with the best character, mental and physical abilities to out breed those that are less fit. Many are insulted or become unhinged. It over the long haul such concepts will prove themselves correct.


----------



## TomBrands (Feb 9, 2017)

I think people are getting smarter in different ways though. The best chess players of today would demolish the best chess players of 50 years ago. Though the average human may be getting dumber, the people of high intelligence are probably getting smarter due to access of information.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Leonard said:


> I think it may have to do with stupid people reproducing more frequently. They don't think about the financial consequences, which will then affect all aspects of ones life, of having multiple kids you can't afford. Then those kids, of course, grow up to be stupid and do the same thing once they reach sexual maturity.


but the goverment is paying them to have more kids..are they stupid of smart for letting the guberment pay them to breed and drink lots of booze and smokie smokie the ganja man


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Access of information makes you dumber. You no longer have to think for yourself.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if they just tested the Hollywood elite? The IQ average would decrease a faster rate.....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TomBrands said:


> I think people are getting smarter in different ways though. The best chess players of today would demolish the best chess players of 50 years ago. Though the average human may be getting dumber, the people of high intelligence are probably getting smarter due to access of information.


I would tend to disagree - great chess players are great because they learn and retain info from past games played and they see moves many x's in advance. if you took any 2800+ GM from today and had them play a past GM 2800 - todays player would have no real advantage...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

An IQ decline of .04 per decade? I think it must be 10% per decade, for the last 5 decades. Because I see people, who must be 50% dumber than dirt.lain:


----------

